# Golden won't leave the park



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Just saw this video. Too funny. Dog looks quite pleased at the end. Silly dog. 

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=P9MYmbrEUm4


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Too funny. This is what Bear does to me every night when we've been spending time outside. Very smart dogs.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That's Harley too!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, fortunately my two LOVE riding in the car more so it's never been a problem for me thank goodness.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

hahahah lol


----------

